# Meet My Mini Donkey



## TinyMiteVillage (Jun 9, 2008)

This my mini donkey Fred Astaire. He is also showed in mini donkey halter. He is also a High Point Halter Winner at our local saddle club.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jun 9, 2008)

You have one handsome little dude there! :love :love


----------



## minimule (Jun 10, 2008)

He almost looks like a pink. What color is he supposed to be? He's a nice looking guy.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jun 10, 2008)

Mr. Fred Astaire is As$-toundingly handsome



Gorgeous color too


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Jul 30, 2008)

He is a sorrel. Or thats what I have called him but I have heard of him being called pink when I posted on another mini donkey board.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 31, 2008)

ooooohhh sorrel... that's my next goal



ssshhhhh don;t tell my hubby


----------



## crackerjackjack (Aug 3, 2008)

He is so handsome. I just love his color.


----------



## GlacierRidge (Aug 3, 2008)

He's beautiful! I'd love to have a sorrel too!!


----------

